# Chef knife finished



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 19, 2017)

I have not been doing so great, but I have managed to get out in the shop a couple times and finished this one this weekend. I have been working on it for over three months off & on...you know what I mean. Spalted Big leaf Maple burl wood came from Charles Elkan (clock maker) I have a pile of his wood some great walnut too. This one has red spacers and brass pins. 8" long blade.....Sabatier drop forged blank from Ed.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jim Beam (Jun 19, 2017)

That is fantastic!

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis I have one of those blanks, I got it thinking I was going to get into knife making but that was a pipe dream. Any chance you'd like to make it into something for me?


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Good lookin knife, hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 19, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> That is fantastic!
> 
> @Jack "Pappy" Lewis I have one of those blanks, I got it thinking I was going to get into knife making but that was a pipe dream. Any chance you'd like to make it into something for me?


sure what you got in mind? But i will tell you I sure ain't working as fast as I used to.


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 19, 2017)

Really Nice ! 
Hope you get to feeling better soon


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2017)

Pappy, that is sexy! I really like the red spacers! Hope you get better soon! Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice work Pappy. Take it slow and easy in this heat.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 20, 2017)

That is simply gorgeous!!


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 20, 2017)

I just finished my first tapered tang knife, and that is a whole new level of pain in the back side. I never gave it a second thought before I tried it myself. Now, every time I spot one, I think, "My hat's off to that guy!" Nice work, sir.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2017)

Ever so nice! The wood is simply decadent! Chuck


----------

